# Looking to strengthen my skills



## funnyfacepig (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello!! 

I stumbled across this site looking for info on the fine art of smoking, and thought what better way to learn than from the masters.  I've only been smoking for a few months or so, I started with a little Weber Smokey Joe that I rigged up, then a few weeks ago bought Cabela's Electric Smoker.  I used to raise pigs for slaughter, and have been roasting them for about 10 years, so I have experience in roasting large cuts, but not so much in the smoking.  I still get to roast about once a year using a large box roaster that a neighbor of mine constructed out of a pop up camper chassy.  Recently I have been very interested in making my own sausage, jerky, smoked salmon and pretty much anything else you can put smoke to and eat.  I have done a few batches of jerky and smoked salmon which turned out pretty good, but I am sure I have room for improvement.  So, thats pretty much me in a hog casing, so other than that I am just glad to be here and looking forward to fine tuning my smoking skills.   :)


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Funnyfacepig and welcome to the forum.  You definately came to the right place to learn.  Check out the smoking basics e-course on the link here and also sign up for Jeff's free news letter.  Lots of great help here and as you have already seen, lots of different catagories in the post to help with just about anything.

Good smoking and eatin


----------



## illini (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF 
There are lots of swell folks here who will be happy to help with any question you can post about the art of smoking meat....pull up your chair and read what interests you...Don't forget to share some of your experiences with us

Where are you from?

Again a very warm welcome!


----------



## funnyfacepig (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Thank you both for the warm welcome.  I am excited to be here and already signed up for the eCourse, and I will definitely sign up for the news letter.  As for the other questions, Illini, I live northwest of Philadelphia.  And another thing, I am definitely intrigued by your John Deere grill, did you build it or recondition a old one? I have never seen or heard of one before.  Well, I am off to go pick up some more cuts of beef to smoke, my neighbor loves beef jerky and cleaned me out.  Talk to you later.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF FunnyFacePig. Good to have you :D


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Smoking 101 is down the hall either on your right or left. You choose.


----------



## msmith (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Funny Face Pig.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Funny Face Pig - Look forward to seeing your posts

Keep Smokin


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## dgross (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF FFP  :D ! Great info and even better people to help you on your journey thru the TBS (thin blue smoke). Enjoy and look forward to your posts. Daun


----------



## funnyfacepig (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW!! Talk about a response!  Thanks to all of you for the continued warm welcome, I hope to be posting pretty frequently.  GoFish, I did manage to find some pics of my roaster from when I did a party for my sister last summer, they are not the greatest, but they will have to do until I can either find the rest of them or take more.  Hope these breathe new life into that old camper chassy!! I am not sure if my frame was from a really small camper or if it was shortened.  It was built about 20 years ago, and although I did not build it, I am now using it and plan on rebuilding it soon, as you can see some of the side panels are rusting away.  If you wanted to do a whole pig, this roaster can handle about a 50 pounder, but I usually have my local butcher get me front and hind quarters of the pig, or several pigs depending on the size of them.  If I use just the roasts, I can put about 100 pounds of meat in and have it ready to serve in about 8 hours.  Hope this gives you a bit of insight into one of my favorite hobbies.  :)


----------



## funnyfacepig (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry about the size of the pics, I will resize any others that I post.


----------



## funnyfacepig (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry about the size of the pics, I will resize any others that I post.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 30, 2007)

welcome to SMF. looks like a nice setup you have there.


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome FunnyFacePig, that's quite the rig you got there.  Love the pictures of the roasts, they sure look tasty.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 30, 2007)

FunnyFacePig


There's no limit to that thing is there? Holy cow (pig?) that is huge! 
And now I'm starving ... gotta go make supper!


----------



## cheech (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome welcome,

we are glad that you found our little piece of heaven


----------



## cheech (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome welcome,

we are glad that you found our little piece of heaven


----------



## dgross (Jan 31, 2007)

Yum, yum, looks fantastic and has me drooling when i should be dieting  :) ! Thanks for the pics FFP and you've got a cool rig  8) . Daun


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF FunnyFacePig!!!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF FunnyFacePig!!!


----------

